# New anti-piracy protection will make you give your DVD Player the Finger



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

From Wired News:

*Give Your DVD Player the Finger*

Researchers in Los Angeles are developing a new form of piracy protection for DVDs that could make common practices like loaning a movie to a friend impossible.

Here's how the system might work:

At the store, someone buying a new DVD would have to provide a password or some kind of biometric data, like a fingerprint or iris scan, which would be added to the DVD's RFID tag.

Then, when the DVD was popped into a specially equipped DVD player, the viewer would be required to re-enter his or her password or fingerprint. The system would require consumers to buy new DVD players with RFID readers.

FULL ARTICLE HERE

Oink, FLAP! Oink, FLAP! Oink, FLAP!


----------



## mainedish (Mar 25, 2003)

Macrovision also believes this will stop piracy.http://news.com.com/New+copy-proof+DVDs+on+the+way/2100-1026_3-5576375.html?tag=nefd.top


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

The only way this would possibly work is if its part of a new technology that hasn't yet taken off, such as HD-DVD. 

And even if it is adopted, a unique signature on each disk doesn't protect the data stored on those disks (which is presumably the same, and not individually encoded). Its only a matter of time before someone writes a program that will rip the data and simply ignore the signatures.

If the industry really expects folks to buy brand new DVD players to protect THEM, they are crazy. People will simply avoid purchasing the protected disks.


----------



## mainedish (Mar 25, 2003)

Has anyone cracked the Microsoft WMV protection? If they have not that shows it can be done.


----------



## Redster (Jan 14, 2004)

Has there been any concerted effort to break the WMV protection is the question. From what I have read on various sites,, the incentive really isnt there. In the case of protected dvd's,,, I give them a week before a crack is out or someone has learned how to read the rfid info and write back a blank password.


----------



## ntexasdude (Jan 23, 2005)

Redster said:


> Has there been any concerted effort to break the WMV protection is the question. From what I have read on various sites,, the incentive really isnt there. In the case of protected dvd's,,, I give them a week before a crack is out or someone has learned how to read the rfid info and write back a blank password.


I'd bet a fair sum that whiz kid Jon Johansen (of DeCSS fame) hasn't tried to break WMV. He outsmarted the whole technical staff of Apple iTunes in one night. He wrote an app to get around Apple's DRM crap. Apple got mad and changed it and Jon released a modified version the next day that beat Apple once again. There are lots stories about this if you'll do a little searching. This kid is so smart it's scary. I'm just glad he hasn't been kidnapped by the enemy and forced to work in a lab somewhere. 

Personally I don't think biometric DRM will ever fly with the public. :nono2:


----------



## the_bear (Oct 18, 2004)

The WMVHD disks have been cracked for a while now. Anything with the Microsoft name on it is like having a sign that says, “Come break my security.”


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

People don't want to let the government have their fingerprint or eye scan. Is there any way people are going to let their eye or finger be scanned to protect the recording industry. :lol:


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

Mark Holtz said:


> From Wired News:
> 
> *Give Your DVD Player the Finger*
> 
> ...


Another idea if implemented would only be a major inconvience to legitimate users....make them really feel like they are appreciate as customers...


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Whatever happened to the idea Disney was going to implement in having the throw away dvd's that would play only once or expire after one day?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Divix died years ago, not long after the idea came about.

I have always been a huge fan of biometrics. Finger prints, palm scans, voice recognition, iris scans, I'd have them all to get into my house, if it was economically feasible not because I'm paranoid, because I think it's cool.


----------

